# Thanks for the site



## Demonknight (Nov 23, 2011)

Just randomly came across your site here, and decided to register. In only a few short moments to my surprise I've confirmed some things I've been researching for some time now! (Labs, ect.) Thanks for saving me from the countless hours of frustration of being misled across the net... You guys having a solid site here..... Thanks..... _Demonknight_


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Demonknight* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome first time poster!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome, this is one of the best sites if not the best on the net. Lots of good info, humor, and all around good peeps.


----------



## hypno (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## arlenewilson00 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm a new member from Oshkosh. I love health and fitness.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello Arlene welcome to ironmag!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## DonLittle (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Demonknight (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey thanks for the warm welcome people much appreciated!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 8, 2011)

this is a great place to be. Welcome.


----------



## Stormshadow (Dec 9, 2011)

welcome.


----------

